# Vorsicht vor electronic2005-Shop. Liefert nicht!!!!



## gaulnhofer (11 Februar 2011)

h**p://www.electronics42.de.
Reagiert nicht auf Mails, Telefon nicht besetzt. VORSICHT!!!!!

Kassiert per Vorkasse, liefert keine Ware. Strafanzeige eingeleitet. 
Hat jmd. ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor electronic2005-Shop. Liefert nicht!!!!*

Google liefert bisher keinerlei Hinweise auf Unregelmäßigkeiten.

Auszug aus den AGB ( die Augenpfeffer sind )


> IV. Zahlungsbedingungen Sie haben folgende Zahlungsmöglichkeiten: - Lastschriftverfahren - Nachnahme (zzgl. Nachnahmegebühr 12 EUR), nur Deutschland, - Sofortüberweisung - PayPal.



Ob das stimmt, kann ich nicht  beurteilen. Werd den Teufel tun, bei mir völlig 
unbekannten Händlern zu bestellen und  schon gar nicht um testweise die obigen Aussagen zu verifizieren.

die Webseite existiert  mindestens seit  dem 	01.09.2009. 
Mehr liefert denic nicht als Info


----------



## gaulnhofer (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor electronic2005-Shop. Liefert nicht!!!!*

hat nach mehreren erfolglosen anfragen nach dem verbleib der ware  erst auf androhung einer strafanzeige mit  kurzer mail geantwortet, dass ware per dpd verschickt sei. das war vor vor einer woche, seitdem keine reaktion mehr. keine versendungsnummer, keine telefonisch erreichbarkeit, natürlich auch keine ware. nicht sehr vertrauenseinflößend ....


----------



## Hippo (12 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor electronic2005-Shop. Liefert nicht!!!!*

Und dann noch über DPD. Da kommst vom Regen in die Traufe
>>> DPD Sendungsverfolgung ? Fail des Jahres! - Paket, Sendungsverfolgung, Oktober, Absender, Adresse, Nachname - eisy - Affiliate-Marketing & SEO Blog


----------



## franzl_2 (12 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor electronic2005-Shop. Liefert nicht!!!!*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Google liefert bisher keinerlei Hinweise auf Unregelmäßigkeiten.
> 
> Ob das stimmt, kann ich nicht  beurteilen. Werd den Teufel tun, bei mir völlig
> unbekannten Händlern zu bestellen und  schon gar nicht um testweise die obigen Aussagen zu verifizieren.
> ...



Hallo

Möchte dazu nur einen guten Hinweis geben...

Den heutzutage kein Jeder mit Paypay bezahlen wenn er will und ist 100 % abgesichert...
ist zwar ägerlich wenn man 5 mal hintereinander das Pech hat, dass nicht geliefert wurde....
(da kann schnell mal der Verdacht aufkommen, ich sei der Übeltäter)

Aber Paypal macht das sehr geschickt.....ich reklamiere über Paypal dass ich die Ware nie bekommen habe, die schreiben daraufhin den Verkaüfer an und wenn der nicht stichhaltige Beweise vorlegen kann....na dann hat er halt Pech gehabt....
Und ich habe in allen Fällen innerhalb 30 Tagen meine kommplette Summe zurückerstettet bekommen....

Sicher ist das eine Frechheit wenn jemand die Ware 2 mal verkauft, 1 x im Laden plus einmal übers Netz und dann für mich die Ware nicht mehr hat....

Jedenfalls suche ich mir seidem nur mehr Verkäufer aus mit Gutem Ruf oder auch völlig unbekannte mit Paypal Bezahlungs-Möglichkeit....

Den weder per Einzug----Überweisung oder Kreditkarte ist man dafür abgesichert....(auch wenns die Kreditkarten Betreiber immer schönreden wollen )

Gruß Franz


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor electronic2005-Shop. Liefert nicht!!!!*

wenn machbar nur über paypal zu zahlen mache ich normalerweise auch, habe aber dummerweise den schalter dafür übersehen ... hatte tomaten auf den augen, meine schuld, ich weiß ....


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2011)

*electronic2005-Shop*



franzl_2 schrieb:


> Den heutzutage kein Jeder mit Paypay


Du meinst PayPal, oder? Nicht jeder Shop bietet PayPal an, was die Ware letztlich ja auch teurer macht. Ich persönlich kann PayPal nicht immer empfehlen, zumal ich kein Freund der eBay-Tochter bin. Ob das System PayPal überhaupt langfristig Bestand haben wird, bezweifle ich derzeit. Außerdem sollte sich jeder deutsche Nutzer von PayPal auch dessen Bewusst sein, dass:


> PayPal im Ausland (Luxemburg) sitzt und Streitigkeiten nur sehr schwierig von D aus umzusetzen sind
> es meiner Meinung nach zu viele Möglichkeiten gibt, um über/mit PayPal zu manipulieren


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor electronic2005-Shop. Liefert nicht!!!!*

Hallo: Ich warte jetzt schon 5 Wochen auf meine sofort bezahlte Ware. Per Email, telefon usw nicht zu erreichen. Was ist das für ein Laden?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor electronic2005-Shop. Liefert nicht!!!!*



Hippo schrieb:


> Und dann noch über DPD. Da kommst vom Regen in die Traufe



Die Aussage kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen! Ich verschicke tausende von Paketen mit dem DPD und es gibt so gut wie nie Ärger. Die Pakete sind binnen 24 Stunden beim Empfänger. Die Sendungsverfolgung ist klar nachvollziehbar und es gibt qualifizierte, leicht erreichbare Ansprechpartner. Der größte Teil der Probleme im Versand wird durch Kunden verursacht, die z.B. keinen Namen an der Tür haben.

Nebelwolf


----------



## gaulnhofer (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor electronic2005-Shop. Liefert nicht!!!!*

können sie mir einzelheiten zukommen lassen? läuft eine strafanzeige?. danke im voraus, gaulnhofer


----------



## Reducal (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor electronic2005-Shop. Liefert nicht!!!!*



gaulnhofer schrieb:


> läuft eine strafanzeige?


Anhängen gilt nicht, jeder ist sich im Strafrecht selbst der nächste!


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor electronic2005-Shop. Liefert nicht!!!!*



Reducal schrieb:


> Anhängen gilt nicht, jeder ist sich im Strafrecht selbst der nächste!


"Sammelklagen" gibt es  in Deutschland weder im Strafrecht noch im Zivilrecht


----------



## Hippo (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor electronic2005-Shop. Liefert nicht!!!!*

Sammelklagen werden oft mit sogenannten Sammelverfahren verwechselt, wenn ein bestimmter Tatbestand zentral von einer Staatsanwaltschaft bearbeitet wird. Aber immer noch jeder Fall für sich ein Verfahren darstellt.


----------



## negativbild (1 März 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor electronic2005-Shop. Liefert nicht!!!!*

hi
ich hab auch bei diesem shop ne kamera fuer ueber 250 euro bestellt...
jetzt das selbe problem... hab ne kuendigung geschickt...
@ gaulnhofer: wie lief es denn weiter? der shop existiert ja noch und zieht weiter sein ding durch wie es scheint...


----------



## gaulnhofer (1 März 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor electronic2005-Shop. Liefert nicht!!!!*

hab ihn angezeigt, nach vielen mahnungsmails ohne feedback ein einschreiben mit letzter rückzahlingsfrist geschickt. eine woche nach dieser frist hat er dann kommentarlos das geld zurücküberwiesen. sehr seltsamer zeitgenosse.


----------



## negativbild (1 März 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor electronic2005-Shop. Liefert nicht!!!!*

gibt immerhin grund zur hoffnung fuer mich=)
vielleicht geht es auch ohne anzeige... habe auch eine rueckzahlungsfrist per einschreiben geschickt...
vielen dank


----------



## Unregistriert (4 April 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor electronic2005-Shop. Liefert nicht!!!!*

Hallo,

auch ich habe in dem Shop bestellt. Hätte ich vllt. nicht gemacht, wenn ich mich vorher schon eingelesen hätte. Ich kann allerdings nicht bestätigen, dass der Händler nicht liefert (zumindest in meinem Fall). 

Nicht korrekt ist die Versandbeschreibung. Der Händler versendet entgegen seiner eigenen Angaben nicht mit DHL, sondern mit DPD. Die Ware wurde in meinem Fall außerdem von einem Dienstleister (Eollis Lab Frankreich) versendet. Hm, darauf sollte eigentlich seitens des Händlers in der Artikelbeschreibung hingewiesen werden. 

Weiterhin fehlte im Paket eine Rechnung. Auf einem beiliegenden Zettel wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass diese separat verschickt wird. Wie auch immer, ich habe diese nun noch bei dem Händler per Email unter Angabe meiner Produktdaten angefordert und hoffe, diese in Kürze zu erhalten. Wäre dann letztentlich doch mit der Gesamtabwicklung zufrieden. Lasse das hier auf jeden Fall wissen.

Zum Thema Vorkasse: Der Händler läßt auch sichere Zahlungen per PayPal zu. Ich war leider zu blöd dazu bzw. hatte dann bei GiroPay kein Vertrauen mehr, da die Transaktion von der Buchung her anders lief als erwartet. Habe daher abgebochen und per Vorkasse überwiesen. Ja, ich weiss, sehr gewagt... 

Was die Erreichbarkeit angeht: Telefon könnt ihr vergessen. Erreiche unter der angegebenen Nummer nie jemand. Vermutlich 1 Mann Betrieb bzw. Ich-AG. Per Email ist der Händler erreichbar und antwortet auch (wenn auch manchmal etwas zäh bzw. verzögert).

Ansonsten muss ich sagen dass jeder selber wissen muss, wo er Ware bestellt. Wenn ich geizig bin und das billigste Angebot eines Artikels nehme, was von einem Shop verkauft wird, der optisch eher hingeklatscht wirkt lasse ich natürlich - insbesondere bei Vorkasse - schwer die Hosen runter. Will ich Sicherheit bestelle ich eh besser nur per Nachnahme, da hier jeder Händler das Geld erst erhält, wenn ich meine Ware habe. Oder ich bestelle direkt bei dem Händler meines Vertrauens, auch wenn das gewünschte Produkt dort erheblich teurer ist.

Falls der Händler dies hier liest:
Denken Sie mal darüber nach, ggf. auf Kundenwunsch Zahlung per Nachnahme anzubieten. Und geben Sie ab sofort bitte den richtigen Paketdienst an.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor electronic2005-Shop. Liefert nicht!!!!*

So, ich habe gestern noch per Email die Rechnung des Händlers zu dem gekauften Artikel erhalten. 

Meine Einschätzung:
1. Der Händler bietet als Bezahlmöglichkeit Vorkasse oder Zahlung per PayPal an. Wer sicher gehen will, sollte stets PayPal wählen.
2. Der Händler ist telefonisch überhaupt nicht erreichbar. Auf wichtige Emails antwortet er, allerdings zeitverzögert (i. d. R. um 1 - 2  Werktage)
3. Die Ware ist EU-Neuware. Versand erfolgt per DPD obwohl DHL angegeben wurde. Darauf sollte hingewiesen werden, ebenso das der Versand direkt durch ein Drittunternehmen erfolgt.

Ob ihr bei dem Shop bestellt oder nicht müßt ihr selber wissen. Ich für meinen Teil habe meine Ware erhalten und bin zufrieden, obwohl der Händler in einigen Punkten (s. o.) dem Kunden gegenüber dringend nachbessern sollte.


----------

